# Cookbooks?



## Raging_Hopeful (Aug 8, 2011)

Thought I'd see if there's anyone lurking about who has experience in publishing a CookBook. I am currently working on a Cook Book and guide to living grain-free (you can research Primal and Paleo for more information on that.) I haven't seen very many "grain-free" cook books out there other than the Primal Blueprint so it's a market I would like to tap into as it is the eating lifestyle I have chosen for a variety of health reasons. 

Anything that you could share regarding your experiences publishing a cook book or things I might need to know would be excellent indeed.

Cheers,
Lindsay


----------



## Rustgold (Aug 8, 2011)

Grain-Free, so you'd be attempting to cater to those with gluten intolerance.

For may find some benefit in researching that condition, as they'll be part of your potential customer base.


----------



## Raging_Hopeful (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes, the grain-free living appeals to just beyond gluten intolerance however. People with celiac disease, type 2 diabetes, high blood pressure, high cholesterol, and obesity can benefit. I know this because I had almost all of these conditions, except the celiac. I would be including a guide which would refer to these conditions and how they can directly benefit. But I'm not a scientist or nutritionist so most of my guidance is relayed from direct experience and through my own independent research.

It's unique because it eliminates even further the grains that are used to substitute regular flours. Although people with celiac can eat, say, rice flour or corn based products, the fact remains that grains in general act as antinutrients.

Cheers,
Lindsay


----------



## Cat Laurelle (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm a more recent gran free person. May have coeliac undiagnosed myself. But they took me off of Gluten over my immune system trying to kill my thyroid and also I heard that they now think back muscle pain is connected to gluten too. I might buy that book. I bet there are a few on the market already though. Have you looked?


----------



## Raging_Hopeful (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey Cat,
There are many gluten-free cookbooks on the market. However, though my cookbook would certainly be gluten-free, I am focusing more on a holistic grain-free approach. You're right in thinking muscle and joint pain is connected with gluten and grain consumption in general. Unfortunately, the book isn't out yet ^.^ But I'll let you all know how it goes!


----------



## Logan Myrddin (Aug 10, 2011)

It's not my field, but my Grandfather has encouraged me many times to follow in the footsteps of one of his old friends who hit it off doing cookbooks.  Once he found a niche, he just took over.  That's what my grandfather told me to do.  One of the things I would point out is that this author made sure his books were accessible, their recipes as fool-proof as possible, and attractive enough to be coffee table books.  If you know you'll have material to make more books in the same vein, go for it.  But if you can only exploit the niche once, that's not so good.

Anyway, like I said, I'm no cook, and I've only really picked up a handful of cookbooks in my life, and those were my mother's.  Just some stuff my grandfather said that seemed like it might be helpful.


----------



## markcarraway (Apr 19, 2012)

I have not done a cookbook yet, but it is on my list of to-dos. I would love to live vicariously through you tho... so please keep us updated.

Are you going to self-publish or are you trying to find a publisher?


----------

